# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Сетевые атаки  >  Scan.Generic.TCP

## Hight

Здравствуйте. Недавно антивирус Касперский Crystal 9.0 выдал окно с такой информацией:
"13.01.2013 12:23:38	Обнаружено: Scan.Generic.TCP	TCP от 78.138.161.142 на локальный порт 1971".
Скрин того момента, когда вышло окно сделать не успел, вроде бы касперский написал что адрес был поддельный. (нигде в антивирусе это найти не могу)

Что это может быть, стоит ли мне предпринять какие либо меры, что могло быть причиной? 	

Заранее благодарю.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Никита Соловьев

Такие сообщения являются чисто информативными. Не стоит беспокоиться.

----------

Hight

----------


## Hight

Спасибо большое.

----------

